# [Win2K] Fehler bei Zugriff auf HD



## fischkrampf (1. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ich bekomme auf einer Festplatte seit kurzem ganz komische Fehler...

1. kann ich Windows davon nicht mehr booten, da erhalte ich einen Bluescreen: KERNEL_STACK_INPAGE_ERROR

2. Wenn ich die Platte in einen anderen Rechner einbaue, kann ich die Partitionen und die Ordner sehen. Allerdings kann ich nicht alle Dateien öffnen. Der Fehler lautet: "Fehler beim Einlagern der Speicherseite"

3. Wenn ich chkdsk ausführe (/f /r) bekomme ich die Ausgabe, das Dateisystemfehler vorhanden seien, diese aber mangels Platz auf der HD nicht korrigiert werden könnten. Es ist aber genug Platz vorhanden. Dann bricht chkdsk ab, und Windows zeigt seinen Plug-And-Play Manager, der mir sagt das ich die Platte einfach im Betrieb abgestöpselt habe und das doch unterlassen soll(Wie z.b. bei USB-Sticks). Hier die genaue Ausgabe:
C:\>chkdsk f: /f /r
Der Typ des Dateisystems ist NTFS.
Die Datenträgerbezeichnung lautet WinNT.

CHKDSK überprüft Dateien (Phase 1 von 5)...
Dateiüberprüfung beendet.
CHKDSK überprüft Indizes (Phase 2 von 5)...
Indexüberprüfung beendet.
CHKDSK überprüft Sicherheitsbeschreibungen (Phase 3 von 5)...
Überprüfung der Sicherheitsbeschreibungen beendet.
CHKDSK überprüft USN-Journal...
Die Überprüfung von USN-Journal ist abgeschlossen.
CHKDSK überprüft Dateidaten (Phase 4 von 5)...
Der Datenträger hat nicht genügend Platz, um fehlerhafte Cluster zu ersetzen,
die in der Datei 2649 mit Namen  gefunden wurden.

Ein nicht genauer spezifizierter Fehler ist aufgetreten.


Kann mir jemand sagen, was da vor sich geht?

Danke schon im Vorraus

fischkrampf


----------



## BlaBla-HH (2. Februar 2004)

Hallo fischkrampf,

"dieses Problem kann auftreten, wenn eine angeforderte Seite von Kerneldaten nicht aus der Auslagerungsdatei in den Speicher geladen werden kann oder wenn der Master Boot Record mit einem Virus infiziert ist." (Auszug aus der Microsoft Knowlegebase)

Prüfe Deinen MasterBootRecord auf einen Virus. Wenn Du definitiv einen Virus ausschliessen kannst, lösche die Auslagerungsdatei im DOS-Modus, bevor Du erneut bootest.

Allgemeiner Tip an die Administratoren dieses Forums bei tutorials.de:
In manchen Foren wird eine sogenannte "Allgemeine Linkliste" angeführt, wie so oft ja auch darauf hingewiesen wird, dass man *vor* dem posten eines Threads die Suchfunktion benutzen soll! Wie wäre es denn unter anderem mit dem Link Microsoft Knowlege Base ?


----------

